# Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC



## HolySh!t (29. Januar 2010)

*Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Tjo ich bin mal wieder auf der Suche nach neuer Hardware und da mich Shift mit Tasta solangsamm ankotzt, besonders das Driften, möchte ich mir nen gutes Lenkrad mit Forcefeedback und was auch immer bei den modernen Lenkrädern dabei ist zulegen.
Ich wär auch glücklich wenn mal das Preilimit eingehalten wird, weil wie das so is " Wenn du noch 5 € drauf legs und nochmal 5€ und dann noch mal 10€"usw... man kennt das ja
Achja Schaltwippen oder Schaltknauf wären das einzige muss.


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Joah - aber meinste nicht, dass einmal etwas mehr Geld ausgegeben mehr lohnt, als mehrmals gespart?

Meine Empfehlung geht hin zum Logitech G25 - aber das schlägt mit 180€ aufwärts natürlich heftige Löcher ins Geldaufbewahrungsutensil 
Andernfalls fällt mir jetzt nur das: Logitech Formular Force EX für rund 55€ ein
(Hat nach amazon-Rezensionen fast nur gute Bewertungen erhalten - angesichts des geringen Preises zumindest einen Versuch wert)

mfG


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

70 eur ist schon sehr knapp bemessen...
Gamestar Preistip Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 gibts sonst für ca. 90eur.
Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 Force Feedback Racing Wheel, USB (2960714) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
mfG


----------



## HolySh!t (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*



UnnerveD schrieb:


> Joah - aber meinste nicht, dass einmal etwas mehr Geld ausgegeben mehr lohnt, als mehrmals gespart?
> 
> Meine Empfehlung geht hin zum Logitech G25 - aber das schlägt mit 180€ aufwärts natürlich heftige Löcher ins Geldaufbewahrungsutensil
> Andernfalls fällt mir jetzt nur das: Logitech Formular Force EX für rund 55€ ein
> ...


Jo nun bin halt Schüler und da hat man das Geld net so dicke, hab auch noch bald vor die Sentinel zu kaufen und musste mich vom Gedanke die H50 zu kaufen, schon verabschieden, da bald eher ne neue CPU + Mobo kommt
Formula Force EX gefällt mir wohl
Nur die Schaltwippen fehlen, was aber bei dem Preis nich so schlimm ist
Das Thrustmaster Ferrari F430 hört sich auch verlockend an, mal gucken ob ich mich noch hinreißen kann ~100€ auszugeben
Geld is viel zu mächtig..


----------



## Gamer-King (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Ich hätte da eins abzugeben....kannst ja mal in mein VK Thread gucken


----------



## rytme (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Nur die Schaltwippen fehlen, was aber bei dem Preis nich so schlimm ist



Nö hat kleine Schaltwippen hinten, sind nurnit so groß eher kleine Knöpfe ^^


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Ich glaube doch das ich mehr Gewld in Qualität investieren und das Thrustmaster mir holen
Gefällt mir besser, von den Schaltwippen her und von der Optik.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Empfehlen kann ich dir das Logitech Momo: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Logitech MOMO Racing Force Feedback Wheel, USB

Und das Logitech G25: Logitech G25 Racing Wheel, USB (PC/PS2/PS3) (963416-0914) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Kreon (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Ich würde auch das Momo empfehlen. Kostet keine 65 Euro mehr. Ich habe es selbst (vor einem Jahr noch für das Doppelte gekauft) und bin hoch zufrieden damit. Habe in der Zeit Dirt 2 und Grid insgesamt vielleicht 20h gespielt. Und das Gefühl war super.

Einziger Nachteil für mich: das Lenkrad ist (abgesehen von den FF-Effekten, die immer Geräusche erzeugen) etwas laut, wenn man schnell in einer Kurve gegen den Lenkradwiderstand gegenlenken muss (quasi das Lenkrad herumreißen muss). Mit Kopfhörer oder ordentlichem Surroundsystem dürfte das kein Problem mehr darstellen. Auch hier fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt der Vergleich zu anderen Lenkrädern.

 Noch ein Nachteil: auf dem Lenkrad befindet sich kein Steuerkreuz, zum Navigieren im Menü muss als ständig die Tastatur neben dir auf dem Schreibtisch stehen.

 Für mich trotzdem ein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lenkrad (in dieser Preisklasse!)


----------



## HolySh!t (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Das Momo klingt auch intressant und das G25 würd ich mir auch gerne kaufen, wenn ich zufällig nen 200€ Schein finde


----------



## GRÜN-BLAU (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

ich hätte das Logitech MOMO Force Feedback mit schaltwippen und Schaltknauf.

maximal 5-8 MAL benutzt also absolut neuwertig.habe ich vor 8mon. für 129€ gekauft bei MM
alles vorhanden ausser ovp.

kannst dich ja per pmmelden


----------



## HolySh!t (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Also das f430 wirds wohl.
Ich hab mir das Geld zusammengekratzt udn mich ,,überwunden´´ in Qualität zu investieren.
Noch eine kurze Frage an welche die das Rad auch habn.
Ich hab gelesen, das die Pedale sehr schwer zu drücken sind, besonders für Kinder und da ich ,,erst´´ 15 bin wollte ich mal fragen ob das wirklich so ist, bevor ich mir das Rad kaufen und dann mit Ziegelsteine an den Füße daddeln muss


----------



## Razor44 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Alles eine Frage der Gewöhnung. Ich hab zB beim G25 immer wieder das Problem, dass mein Stuhl wegrollt..

Das Momo kann ich dir aber auch ans Herz legen, ich hab meins für 44€ bei Saturn gekauft und es ist für den Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## rabit (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Logitech momoracing ist ganz gut!


----------



## Genghis99 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Meine Empfehlung Saitek R660. Ich hab noch das Vorgängermodel (R440), aber das Forcefeedback von Immersion ist das Beste in dieser Preisklasse. Vorsicht - wenn man es falsch einstellt, kann man sich ungeschickter Weise durchaus den Finger brechen.

PC - Lenkrad Saitek R660 Force Wheel: Amazon.de: Elektronik

R660GT Force Feedback Wheel


----------



## HolySh!t (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suche gutes Lenkrad bis 70€ für PC*

Danke auch euch, hab aber schon das F430 vor mir
Nur der Treiber will net weil ich was falsch gemacht habe, ers Lenkrad eingestöpselt und dann den Treiber geinzt
Aber ich inz morgen mal den ganzen PC neu, dann müsste es schon laufen, aber an sich gefällt mir das Rad jz schon


----------

